Ask HN: Is there a stigma around being a .net developer? - kusha
======
untog
Depends where. In the startup world? Absolutely. In tech in general? No - if
anything its preferred.

As a former .NET developer myself, the stigma isn't wholly unjustified. I've
met more .NET developers that don't know what's going on underneath the
libraries they are using than I have elsewhere - for example, using the Entity
Framework but barely knowing SQL. The Microsoft certification process ensures
that developers know how to make the same kind of corporate apps over and
over, but don't necessarily understand the basics.

There are a great many talented developers that aren't like that, though. And
there is a lot to like about C# - I hope more people use it now that it's
being open sourced.

~~~
tedmiston
Similarly, a lot of the .NET stigma in the startup world comes from those of
us that used .NET in the 2.0–3.0 days. Though it's matured and changed a lot
since, it's improbable to go back unless working on a full Microsoft stack.

------
tluyben2
Yes, in some places, but does it matter? Pick the best tool for the job. I use
Unity(hobby), Xamarin and ASP.NET but also Java, PHP, Clojure, Python,
Haskell, Purescript, Q, Lua, C/C++, assembly and others in the same quantity.
Depends on the task.

.NET is easy to defend when you need to integrate with traditional
enterprises; Java and/or .NET. We work with banks a lot and 'modern' sounding
tech is not all too popular with most IT deps 'in the basement'. That would be
fine if it would stay put on our systems but as they need to host internally
and work with the source code, Java or .NET are the tools for the job. C# and
F# are great languages anyway and now open source. Note that F# or Clojure.NET
etc are also not always options as big corps usually have (old style) C#
and/or Java guys.

Guess depends on the location and the market; I would suggest .NET for a b2c
social media startup for instance even though it would work well. Everything
works well but then I would guess you might have issues finding your next gig
in the same horizontal.

~~~
tluyben2
I cannot edit anymore but I meant to say;

>I would NOT suggest .NET for a b2c social

------
EnderMB
Absolutely. I've had two experiences where other developers judged me for
using Windows as my development platform.

1\. During an interview for a Python role. I had taken their take-home test,
and the developers were happy with the code, but most of the interview was
around Windows and .NET, with most of their points being around how using
Windows wasn't allowed in the office.

2\. During a conference, I had a chat with a few guys that worked at Google.
After a few drinks I asked them how to go about getting an interview at
Google, and knowing that I was a .NET developer they said that many
interviewers would look down on me for using Windows, so it'd not be worth
applying until I had professional experience working on another stack. Whether
this is true or not is up for debate, but I've never been offered an
interview, despite being a decent developer with a CS degree, so I'm inclined
to believe that it is.

One issue is the generalisation that all .NET developers are corporate shills
that are working on enterprise software. I've almost exclusively worked for
startups or small agencies, and .NET is yet to fail me. Sure, I could probably
earn more if I work for a big company, but there is lots of work out there in
small companies for .NET devs.

I think that the biggest problem is that imposter syndrome is quite high among
.NET developers. C# is a great language, and .NET is a solid framework to
build software on, but historically we've always been very separate from other
developers for using a different OS to everyone else, and I think being tied
to a single stack bothers many aspirational developers. Windows isn't a bad
OS, and I love Visual Studio as an IDE, but I think that if you were to offer
.NET developers a first-class experience in Linux with no tooling issues I
think the vast majority would switch, purely because it puts them on a level
playing field to everyone else.

------
theamk
I have seen people looking down on any "narrow" developers. If you say ".NET
developer" this implies you know a very specific stack from Microsoft -- one
OS, one standard library, one framework, one IDE, one buildsystem.

On the other hand, if someone claims to be a senior C++ developer, it means
they may have worked with multiple OS's, multiple frameworks/libraries
(because STL is never enough), multiple buildsystems, multiple IDEs and so on.

~~~
bdcravens
Don't most developers however strongly identify with a framework these days?
Rails, React, Angular, etc.

~~~
theamk
You said all the web technologies, so maybe if you are in the web dev?

In the rest of the programming, the framework self-identification is pretty
rare -- I have not heard people describing themselves as "boost C++
developer", or "python numpy developer". People will still have strong
opinions about good and bad frameworks, but it will not be their primary
identification.

------
nonsince
In which community? Some, yes, others, no. Contractors seem to have a strong
bias towards PHP and .NET, but these technologies have more of a stigma in the
start-up community. Some countries, like the Netherlands, have a huge quantity
of .NET work, others have less.

Also, if you feel like being a .NET developer is any amount of a detriment to
your career you can learn other technologies and techniques. You're a
developer first, the .NET is incidental.

------
UK-AL
With some people yes. On the other hand Java and .Net both seem to be best
paid jobs outside of silicon valley.

------
mvp
Not sure if there is one but I don't really know how it matters.

If you are a .net developer you'd work with other .net developers all will be
ok with being a .net developer. OTOH, if you are not one then what you think
shouldn't (and mostly wouldn't) matter to other .net developers.

If you want to know this to decide whether to choose to learn .net, then that
decision should probably be based on how interesting it is to you or how
useful it is to others (and therefore of economic value) and other such
considerations would be worthwhile.

There is a reason and place for every widely used language.

If people have a negative opinion about a particular language, it is usually
because they are not entirely acquainted with the language and the ecosystem.

------
michalpt
Yes... well at least in my area and social bubble :) When somebody mentions he
is a .net developer the first thoughts that come to most people’s minds are:
corporation, stable job, robust oldschool systems and maybe not enough
innovation. But does it matter? I don’t think so :)

------
danielvf
A little, but you are a rank above PHP developers. :)

(Speaking as someone who has worked with PHP since 1999)

~~~
angelofm
This so much, I had a weird conversation once, my friend said "lets have
dinner with my friends, one of them is a developer you are going to like me",
so I get to this dinner and before he even asked my name he straight away
asked which technology i use.

I said many but mainly PHP, he gave me a look and said "I do .net" and didn't
talked to me throughout all dinner, I have to say I was quite pleased he
didn't though.

------
jstewartmobile
Not if you're in a red state. It's like every job is either .NET or Java.

~~~
bdcravens
Not so much being red or blue state, as much as industry that doesn't place
tech in high esteem, but rather as being in a supporting role. A quick search
for C# vs Ruby found more C# jobs in Sacramento, but more Ruby jobs in San
Francisco.

~~~
jstewartmobile
Not ripping on the redstate/bluestate thing. Just a field report from someone
in a red state.

~~~
bdcravens
I'm in Houston, where it's mostly .NET, so I understand that. (mostly oil and
healthcare here) I do think it's an industry rather than red/blue state thing
(though industry often correlates with political lean)

~~~
contextfree
Washington state is pretty "blue" and a pretty good market for .net
developers. :)

